# Changement de skin sous vlc



## Manhaus (30 Septembre 2008)

Slt
je ne sais pas franchement si je suis au bon endroit
mais je tente (dsl si je me suis plante)
voila je voudrais change de skin avec vlc mais bon je galere
qui peut m aider ?
Merci pour votre réponse en tout cas


----------

